# red planaria worms



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

I have red flat worms in my tank. I bought a product called flatworm solution. It says to dose and then when results are visible do a 25% water change. I did this, not sure what "when results are visible" means but I waited till all the flatworms were on the sand and did not appear to be moving too much then did the water change. A few minutes later, I see them on the glass again. 

My question - has anyone used this product, how do I know when results are visible? If I use it again, should I increase the dosage? Any insight would be great.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I used it , and did not worked for me, I bought a Red Scooter blenny and he eat all in a week.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

Really, does it eat anything else when the worms are gone or do I have to get rid of it at that time?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Janh said:


> Really, does it eat anything else when the worms are gone or do I have to get rid of it at that time?


Good thing to know, I used 6 line wrass to control it. Not sure if you can completely eradicate it. Mine comes and go.

I was told that Exit will kill the flatworms - they die and float to the top. Bought a box but has not used it. Going for complete knock down and rebuild.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes , they eat frozen shrimps as well.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Try the natural way. We used a 6 line as well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I vote biological control too, but two points to consider when choosing:

6 line wrasse - generally hardy but can become a bit of a bully if you have very docile fish

Scooter blenny - very docile sort of slow moving fish, a bit harder to get to eat frozen foods, not as hardy until acclimated and eating frzn foods.

In a med. size tank, a yellow wrasse or canary wrasse could be a good alternative.

Here's a relevant article: Pests Invading the Reef Aquarium Hobby: Part 2 - Flatworms, Snails & Limpets

Yellow wrasses grow the biggest out of the three species mentioned.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> 6 line wrasse - generally hardy but can become a bit of a bully if you have very docile fish
> Anthony


Thanks Anthony. I had a 6 line wrass that basically hunt for new smaller fish and will not stop until the new fish is killed. The other 2 I had were nowhere close to that.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I would much prefer a fish that eats them, but something docile. I like the scooter blenny but research suggests these only eat live food much like a mandarin. Maybe I can find one that is already eating frozen foods.


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

We had great success with a yellow corris wrasse. It eradicated the flatworm, got along great with the other fish, and was quite the clown. They're notorious jumpers though so you need a good tight lid. Even the smallest hole will allow them to accidentally commit suicide.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone know if a mandarin would eat them, I would love to get one of those.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Janh said:


> Anyone know if a mandarin would eat them, I would love to get one of those.


Janh, its hit and miss with the mandarin. And hard to get them to eat frozn.
And mandarin's require a mature tank to survive. You can setup up a fuge if you are concerned about not enough live food.

Renee from JLaquatics gets red scooter from time to time and they look nice, docile and get the job done.


----------

